# Double Barrel Revolver?



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting a new gun. Just kinda lookin around right now. I've always wondered if anyone makes a double barrel revolver? I've looked around but haven't found anything besides a Derringer .45 Over/Under Revolver. I'd like to find a Side by Side if they even make one. Wondering if anyone can help me out or know of a company that makes one? thanks for the help


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

saw one in a movie once, but i dont think its practical because the barrels would be too far apart with 2 cylinders. im just guessing here, but i bet it'd be 4 to 6" wide and VERY heavy.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i remember seeing a pistol w/ 4 barrels ,but no revolver .


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

Yea, I think I seen it in a movie or something and wanted one ever since. I guess I'm just gonna have to keep dreamin on that one


----------

